# How to HTML?



## Mr.Rooster (Mar 5, 2006)

To the folks that run this joint, I am trying to figure out a way to make it so my HTML is on but have not found it as of yet.
Could someone either do it for me or tell me in childproof, step by step terms?
Thank you.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm not sure exactly what you're asking, Mr. Rooster - the website in your signature has an active link in it ...???


----------



## Mr.Rooster (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes mam, however, at the bottom of the page in the posting rules it says HTML code is off.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 5, 2006)

As it is for me as well and it appears to be a non-changeable option.  I'm sure the admins will look at this thread and add comments.


----------



## Mr.Rooster (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes mam, Thank you very much Dear for your help!


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 5, 2006)

I think that is not an option at this time Mr. Rooster. The code setting is set to HTML Off for myself also.  I think Mr. Hubbard would have to do things behind the scenes to enable it.   There are the options at the top of the reply window, to change font,center etc, bold,etc.. You can use # to wrap code around text.. 

I hope this helps.

~Tess


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 5, 2006)

HTML option is disabled for security concerns and I have no plans a this time to enable it.  My apologies for the inconvenience.


----------

